# Test/reparar Control alarma auto RF



## Cannibal

Que tal gente... hace unos dias perdi las llaves el auto con los controles de la alarma, una x28 serie F. es la que viene con el control comun y el control por presencia (que corta la corriente del auto al no ser detectado por el modulo principal)

la cuestion es que pude reciclar un viejo control de otra alarma pero no puedo hacer funcionar el control de presencia. el pobre sufrio varias veces la humedad asi tuve que levantar todos los contactos con estaño y cambiar componentes smd ya que no prendia ni el led. 

ahora pude hacer funcionar el led pero no puedo programarlo para usar en el auto porque el modulo principal no lo detecta y no se como hacer para probar si anda, o en caso de que este dañado, identificar el componente que esta dañado...

dejo una foto para que vean el circuito:













loc componentes mas importantes son el cristal NDR 4003, el 3emk que segun me han dicho hace de amplificador para la antena y el integrado que es casi ilegible, con microscopio lo mas cercado que vemos son las siglas:

00cc o Q300 o QJ00 o QJ00 pero en ningun caso encontre datasheet con esos codigos...

espero me puedan ayudar.

saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza

¿ambos módulos, el mojado y el antiguo eran compatibles?, para hallar los dispositivos de esas matriculas date una vuelta por aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## Cannibal

el antiguo al parecer si, era de una serie de alarmas mas vieja pero eran fisicamente iguales. solo que el antiguo es el control normal que solo emite rf, y el mojado emite y recibe del modulo principal y de esta manera se detecta la presencia del conductor en el auto.

no es que se MOJO por caer en agua. lo use para hacer deporte y bueno  paso varias veces que tuve que limpiar contactos y repasar soldaduras. ahora ojeo los link, gracias!

edit: viendo las tablas por ejemplo el 3EMK me figura como VHF amp 650MHZ fT. es correcto/logico eso en un circuito como este?


----------



## Daniel Meza

parece que si hay correspondencia entre el dispositivo ese 3EMK, aquí su hoja de datos

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MMBTH10LT1-D.PDF

Usa el multimetro para hacer las mediciones de las junturas de este transistor y trata de encontrar de esta manera la hoja de datos del integrado


----------



## Cannibal

anduve leyendo pero no puedo encontrar exactamente los componentes. solo encontre el cristal oscilador y en su datasheet aparecen estos pines, los cuales 1,2 y 4 estan a masa.







en el caso del transistor 3emk figura como un transistor NPN que no se si sera correcto (ver ultima imagen)

y no puedo encontrar el integrado con el codigo 00CC en el manual de SMD, asi que todavia no puedo saber como funciona.

este es el circuito llevado a papel:

deje sin aclarar el transistor 3emk ya que no se cual pin es cual ni como funciona en este caso. los pulsadores B y S son los botones del control de la alarma para activar o desactivarla de manera silenciosa o con el aviso de la sirena. 






saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza

Acaba de llegar al taller un controlcito de una alarma automotriz similar al tuyo, la falla está en que una bobina se había abierto. Por lo que observé en el circuito, esa bobina es conmutada por un transistor para poder elevar el voltaje y después ecxitar al transmisor. 
En tu circuito original (antes de cambiar componentes) ¿no había algo parecido a un inductor?


----------



## Cannibal

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Acaba de llegar al taller un controlcito de una alarma automotriz similar al tuyo, la falla está en que una bobina se había abierto. Por lo que observé en el circuito, esa bobina es conmutada por un transistor para poder elevar el voltaje y después ecxitar al transmisor.
> En tu circuito original (antes de cambiar componentes) ¿no había algo parecido a un inductor?



mmm no no. ni en este ni en el control comun. no tiene ningun componente faltante... no se si existiran inductores smd, nunca vi uno, pero este seguro que no tiene. solo cambiamos las resistencias del led por los mismos valores y levantamos pistas de estaño. el resto no cambiamos nada porque recien ahora voy encontrando que es que. me faltaria el integrado de 6 patas todavia


----------



## Daniel Meza

Si hay inductancias SMD, las que he visto tienen un color azul en su encapsulado, ¿tienes a la mano un osciloscopio? también no si se tengas a la mano un osciloscopio para que observes la señal que le llega al transmisor a través del transistor. Bueno que no si un osciloscopio pueda llegar a registrar algo si es que la señal que le llega al transmisor es de HF, no se mucho del tema de RF.

Otro punto que debes de tomar en cuenta es que la batería este de preferencia nueva


----------



## Cannibal

No entonces no. Los componentes son los de la foto nada mas. Tengo un osciloscopio en la fábrica pero es hasta 10mhz. La batería es nueva, de hecho es la segunda porque antes de que deje de andar duro 2 días y se agotó. Eso es lo que me pareció raro... anduvo pero agotó rápido la pila y desde ahí no anduvo mas.



Daniel Meza dijo:


> Si hay inductancias SMD, las que he visto tienen un color azul en su encapsulado, ¿tienes a la mano un osciloscopio? también no si se tengas a la mano un osciloscopio *para que observes la señal que le llega al transmisor a través del transistor*. Bueno que no si un osciloscopio pueda llegar a registrar algo si es que la señal que le llega al transmisor es de HF, no se mucho del tema de RF.
> 
> Otro punto que debes de tomar en cuenta es que la batería este de preferencia nueva



te referis a medir en la pista que dice 3emk (en la foto del circuito en papel) que va de la base del NPN al cristal ndr 4003?


----------



## mcrven

Cannibal dijo:


> No entonces no. Los componentes son los de la foto nada mas. Tengo un osciloscopio en la fábrica pero es hasta 10mhz. La batería es nueva, de hecho es la segunda porque antes de que deje de andar duro 2 días y se agotó. Eso es lo que me pareció raro... anduvo pero agotó rápido la pila y desde ahí no anduvo mas.
> 
> 
> 
> te referis a medir en la pista que dice 3emk (en la foto del circuito en papel) que va de la base del NPN al cristal ndr 4003?



En el datasheet del siguiente link se encuentra el diagrama de un TX y de un oscilador local. El del TX deb concordar con tu equipo.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Datasheets-SL3/DSASL0049615.pdf

La bobina L1 que en él se muestra, es esa pista gruesa y larga, a modo de pista de carreras, que parte del colector del TR.

La marca 3EM para el transistor se refiere a su original MBBTH10L de Motorola.

El NDR 4003 del datasheet indicado es un resonador SAW. Es el generador de la f de transmisión.

El IC 00cc es un generador de código y modulador. No creo que sea programable, al menos no directamente. Su código impreso, posiblemente sea un código privado del fabricante. Siendo así, sería de ubicación difícil.

Lo más triste del caso es que no sería compatible con el otro, pero sí podrías sustituirlo en el TX nuevo.

De otra forma deberías reprogramar el receptor para que le de acceso al nuevo número. Esos codificadores son similares a los de las llaves de botón.

Saludos:


----------



## Cannibal

gracias por responder mcrven. el link que pusiste es correcto? no encuentro datasheets, me lleva a una pagina rara... 

saludos


----------



## mcrven

Cannibal dijo:


> gracias por responder mcrven. el link que pusiste es correcto? no encuentro datasheets, me lleva a una pagina rara...
> 
> saludos



Te pido excusas por el error. Ya el link fue cambiado y verificado en el mismo post anterior.

Saludos:


----------



## Cannibal

bien, ahora si pude verlo perfectamente... entonces que sugeris que haga? estoy practicamente seguro que la sigla 00cc es un codigo interno ya que no encuentro nada por el estilo...

lo que se es que al resetear el modulo principal que va en el auto hay qu volver a programar el control como emisor y como emisor/receptor de presencia. esto se hace apretando ambos botones. una vez reconocido segun me explicaron el modulo principal espera un cierto codigo enviado por el control y solo funciona si este coincide con el codigo esperado. se podra conseguir algun reemplazo del 00cc de uso tipico? o eso dependera de la proramacion que tenga el modulo principal?

de todas maneras antes de reemplazar el integrado 00cc podria probar si el circuito funciona... pero no se como testear los componentes por separado


----------



## mcrven

Cannibal dijo:


> bien, ahora si pude verlo perfectamente... entonces que sugeris que haga? estoy practicamente seguro que la sigla 00cc es un codigo interno ya que no encuentro nada por el estilo...
> 
> lo que se es que al resetear el modulo principal que va en el auto hay qu volver a programar el control como emisor y como emisor/receptor de presencia. esto se hace apretando ambos botones. una vez reconocido segun me explicaron el modulo principal espera un cierto codigo enviado por el control y solo funciona si este coincide con el codigo esperado. se podra conseguir algun reemplazo del 00cc de uso tipico? o eso dependera de la proramacion que tenga el modulo principal?
> 
> de todas maneras antes de reemplazar el integrado 00cc podria probar si el circuito funciona... pero *no se como testear los componentes por separado*



Para probar que el TX está emitiendo, deberías intervenir el receptor. Trata de levantar su diagrama o, si es un módulo comercial, pasa el modelo "Del Módulo". Lo ideal es colocarle un lector: LED, S-Meter o ua toma de audio. Pero, hay que determinar donde ponerlo.

Con el diagrama creo que podré ayudarte. Hace uno años atrás reparaba módulos similares para algunas empresas locales. Para ello había construido uno entrenadores, tanto para el TX, como para el RX. Veía las señales con el osciloscopio o con el medidor de campo.

Veremos cómo lo podemos lograr con otro tipo de indicador.

Saludos:


----------



## Cannibal

Mmm no eso no voy a poder hacerlo... el módulo receptor debe ser todavía mas "cerrado" en cuanto a códigos y por lo que vi de la placa es doble faz con 2 o 3 micros y miles de pistas asi que imposible llevarlo a papel...

Midiendo con un tester u osciloscopio no habrá forma de probar directamente el control? O de alguna forma deducir la señal para que pueda leerla el osciloscopio de 10mhz? Tal vez antes de que sea amplificada por el cristal


----------



## mcrven

Cannibal dijo:


> Mmm no eso no voy a poder hacerlo... el módulo receptor debe ser todavía mas "cerrado" en cuanto a códigos y por lo que vi de la placa es doble faz con 2 o 3 micros y miles de pistas asi que imposible llevarlo a papel...
> 
> Midiendo con un tester u osciloscopio no habrá forma de probar directamente el control? O de alguna forma deducir la señal para que pueda leerla el osciloscopio de 10mhz? Tal vez antes de que sea amplificada por el cristal



Tómale una buena foto o anota los ICs que están involucrados. Es necesario saber qué tipo de receptor es y cuales son las enredas/salidas de los integrados.

El asciloscopio só que puede servir. Solo es necesario "ver" la presencia y la amplitud de la portadora. Con el oscilo de 10 MHz también puedes ver la trasmisión serial de los códigos pero, como ya te mencioné, es necesario conocer los puntos donde conectar la sonda.

Trata de buscar referencias de los módulos, también si se pudiese conseguir los diagramas. El problema es que, las cosas, se pueden hacer de muchas y cómo las hicieron en es aparato, solo es sabido por su diseñador.

Hasta la próxima:

P.D.: Para saber si el TX emite señal, deberías contar con un medidor de campo u otro receptor para esa frecuencia.


----------



## elgriego

Hola Cannibal,A mi humilde entender,la modulacion ingresa por la r de 15k,es casi seguro,que el osciloscopio,conectado en ese punto,debe permitirte ver mas o menos el tren de pulsos generado por el ci,con respecto,a comprobar si esta trasmitiendo ,quizas ,un tv en la banda de uhf ,sirva para comprobar la presencia de transmision,no es lo ideal,pero a falta de instrumental especifico,puede serte de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Cannibal

Ni bien pueda saco foto y busco informacion. PERO estuve mirando el datasheet, en el circuito del tx que es lo que genera el código? O el diagrama solo muestra la parte de "transmisión" ?


----------



## mcrven

Cannibal dijo:


> Ni bien pueda saco foto y busco informacion. PERO estuve mirando el datasheet, en el circuito del tx que es lo que genera el código? O el diagrama solo muestra la parte de "transmisión" ?



Efectivamente, en el datasheet no menciona el encoder.


----------



## Daniel Meza

El encargado de generar el código es el integrado ese que viene marcado como  00CC. Trata de conseguirte un osciloscopio para poder ver si el integrado está generando la señal de excitación para el transistor. Quizá no determines el código exacto pero al menos te darás cuenta si el integrado responde a los botones y envía trenes de pulsos


----------



## Cannibal

Muchachos hoy subo las fotos del módulo principal. lo se si hice fue medir efectivamente en la resistencia de 15k y me dio valores en continua y en alterna. Por lo que supongo que el generador de códigos funciona. Cuando pueda lo pongo en un osciloscopio. Pero ya casi sabiendo que los códigos se generan que restaria por verificar en el control?


----------



## mcrven

Cannibal dijo:


> Muchachos hoy subo las fotos del módulo principal. lo se si hice fue medir efectivamente en la resistencia de 15k y me dio valores en continua y en alterna. Por lo que supongo que el generador de códigos funciona. Cuando pueda lo pongo en un osciloscopio. Pero ya casi sabiendo que los códigos se generan que restaria por verificar en el control?



Falta verificar que el TX emite RF, modulada por los pulsos del encoder.


----------



## Cannibal

la placa principal tiuene un pic 16f88 y un 78L05a y lo que parece ser un diodo grande negro dice m7

y el modulito transmisor/receptor tiene un lm358, el resto mas o menos se ve todo...


----------



## mcrven

http://cienciaemaltavoltagem.blogspot.com/2012/10/tomadas-controladas-por-radio-frequencia.html

En ese link tienes info que te puede ser útil, además que tiene unos diagramas, al final, que te pueden ayudar a determinar el funcionamiento o no de tu sistema.

https://www.robocore.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3165

Además está este otro.

Suerte:


----------



## Cannibal

mcrven, gracias por los links... entonces yo deberia solo construir el modulo receptor, no?
 y su correspondiente cicuito de alimentacion... 
tengo una fuentecita regulada que construi para un amplificador de auriculares, vere en los datasheet si me sirven las tensiones que maneja.

con respecto al decodificador... tengo que encontrar alguno en especial o con los de los ejemplos  me sirve?

saludos!

edit: puedo usar el modulo extraible que se ve en las fotos que puse y completar el resto del circuito como dicen los ejemploso es preferible que lo construya a nuevo?


----------



## bahiarca

Pudiste arreglar el control?


----------

